# Newhaven - Dieppe



## yeoblade (Jul 14, 2018)

Trying this ferry for a change tomorrow, good price about £150 return ,I get into Dieppe around midnight any one know if you can park up in the ferry port at DFDS when I arrive. Else it looks like the  POI CU  pay and display, dont want to travel at all on arrival.
TIA


----------



## carol (Jul 14, 2018)

I've overnighted in the port. Also overnighted on the road outside the Aire, but my van does fit into a parking space. I love Dieppe. Btw, hope you got your 20% discount for over 60s? If you are over 60, of course!


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 14, 2018)

When you get to newhaven change your country on your satnav to France and your POIs will pick up the nearest one to Dieppe


----------



## walpeter (Jul 14, 2018)

We stopped in Pourville-sur-mer, not far from Dieppe right on the sea front, very quiet and no problems.


----------



## alcam (Jul 14, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> Trying this ferry for a change tomorrow, good price about £150 return ,I get into Dieppe around midnight any one know if you can park up in the ferry port at DFDS when I arrive. Else it looks like the  POI CU  pay and display, dont want to travel at all on arrival.
> TIA



You can park right outside the ticket office . Was there in May , no problems


----------



## Stoodles (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes, we've overnighted in their car park at both sides


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jul 14, 2018)

We usually park at he big retail park 5 minutes out of town at 49°54'32.46" N   1°04'39.78" E

Quite night and free WiFi from a few places though you may need a booster if you want to park anywhere on the huge car park. It's also near the motorway for a easy getaway. There's an Auchan as well with reasonably priced  fuel. Whats not to like?

Mr B.


----------



## winks (Jul 14, 2018)

carol said:


> I've overnighted in the port. Also overnighted on the road outside the Aire, but my van does fit into a parking space. I love Dieppe. Btw, hope you got your 20% discount for over 60s? If you are over 60, of course!



Hello Carol

How is that 20% applied. Is it a discount code or is it automatically applied when the passenger details are put in. Just thought, is it only available over the phone?

Cheers

H


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 14, 2018)

carol said:


> I've overnighted in the port. Also overnighted on the road outside the Aire, but my van does fit into a parking space. I love Dieppe. Btw, hope you got your 20% discount for over 60s? If you are over 60, of course!



Yes thanks Carol, the joys of being 60 last year, free prescriptions and now DFDS 20% off, the gift that never stops givin'............ 



winks said:


> Hello Carol
> 
> How is that 20% applied. Is it a discount code or is it automatically applied when the passenger details are put in. Just thought, is it only available over the phone?
> 
> ...



Phone bookings only, strange really, most companies ADD on a fee for phone bookings.


----------



## winks (Jul 14, 2018)

''Phone bookings only, strange really, most companies ADD on a fee for phone bookings''.

They do charge 13p per minute but that aint too bad.

Cheers

H


----------



## carol (Jul 14, 2018)

winks said:


> ''Phone bookings only, strange really, most companies ADD on a fee for phone bookings''.
> 
> They do charge 13p per minute but that aint too bad.
> 
> ...



I've always wondered why it's phone booking only, duh!


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jul 14, 2018)

winks said:


> ''Phone bookings only, strange really, most companies ADD on a fee for phone bookings''.
> 
> They do charge 13p per minute but that aint too bad.
> 
> ...


 
They used to be free - free phone 0800 917 12 01 from UK or 0800 650 100 from France

newhaven - dieppe

Discount can also be had at the booking office if you call in person.

Has it changed?

Don't forget to check prices/times online before you phone. 

Mr B.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 14, 2018)

winks said:


> ''Phone bookings only, strange really, most companies ADD on a fee for phone bookings''.
> 
> They do charge 13p per minute but that aint too bad.
> 
> ...



Ijust googled them and got the 03  number, no extra charge
this one  I think   Telephone (outside UK): 00 44 330 333 0245  ie dial   0330 333 0245


----------



## Deneb (Jul 14, 2018)

I use 0800 917 1201. Always answered by one of the pleasant French ladies in Dieppe who applies the discount to my bookings, so I assume the number is forwarded to the Dieppe office somehow, but it never costs me anything for the calls.


----------



## walpeter (Jul 15, 2018)

Deneb said:


> I use 0800 917 1201. Always answered by one of the pleasant French ladies in Dieppe who applies the discount to my bookings, so I assume the number is forwarded to the Dieppe office somehow, but it never costs me anything for the calls.



I used this number this year and it's a free phone number, so no charge. I also rang a free phone number from France for the return, again no charge.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 23, 2018)

I parked up at the Auchen superstore area around midnight, had France not won the world cup that night :hammer: it would have been quieter plenty of room around the McDonald's area, The Dieppe  DFDS area was pretty busy when I got there.

Coming home at Newhaven, immediately outside the Port entrance on your left is the Railway Club pub, opposite the pub is a bit of waste ground plenty of room to park up and have a pint too.:beer:

I will be using this route again, good value and saves a few miles driving and nice quiet port areas


----------



## carol (Jul 23, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> I parked up at the Auchen superstore area around midnight, had France not won the world cup that night :hammer: it would have been quieter plenty of room around the McDonald's area, The Dieppe  DFDS area was pretty busy when I got there.
> 
> Coming home at Newhaven, immediately outside the Port entrance on your left is the Railway Club pub, opposite the pub is a bit of waste ground plenty of room to park up and have a pint too.:beer:
> 
> I will be using this route again, good value and saves a few miles driving and nice quiet port areas



I've been using this route home for a few years now but never as an outward route. So much easier getting out of Newhaven!


----------



## mossypossy (Jul 24, 2018)

Four hours


----------



## winks (Jul 24, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if the discount for highly valued senior members of society is applicable to any other routes?

Cheers

H


----------



## korky (Jul 24, 2018)

winks said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if the discount for highly valued senior members of society is applicable to any other routes?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



I stand to be corrected, but no I don't think so.

Korky.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 24, 2018)

***** said:


> We have been using Newhaven / Dieppe for quite a few years now as it is cost effective saving about 2 hrs drive each way compared to Calais and the 20% old fart discount is excellent.
> *During summer you can park overnight in Newhaven, just past the Hope Inn on the old harbour quay and it also has grass parking. This costs £3 and is excellent with sea / ferry views.*
> The barrier is open and manned from 0800hrs to 1700 hrs. Any other time you can't get in with a M/H.
> We stayed here for 4 nights last week!:banana:
> ...



I saw them all parked up there and would have stopped myself but was too late to get in, looked a nice place.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 9, 2018)

*Plus mutley*

Just  booked another crossing with them on this route, on line it does not add a cost for the :dog: ! but when you phone through to book and get the 20% discount they do add the pet :dog: charge. which is about the same as the discount around £20.
Also when I said my van was 7.6m  long she said we will book you in the <7m class, that will be OK.:dog::dog:


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 9, 2018)

I have used this route twice as Newhaven is near home, and found it a good crossing. I have stayed in the  Dieppe aire once but it is quite pricy for one.
I discovered a free aire just 20 mins south outside Dieppe very useful for a morning ferry. St. Nicolas d'Aliermont n49,88045 e1,22092. It says two spaces but it is a large carpark behind a small town. Pay for water, Toilet drop free, great for clearing out prior to travel.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 9, 2018)

When I went last month, to Le Mans for a bike race meet I had 25 litre jerry can and a gallon can that I'd just filled, glad I wasn't searched, gas fridge was left on too!
I didn't know of the fuel can ban.
Taking the dog instead of the bike this time to Massif Central region for a walking holiday and NO cans.


----------

